# Dimmer für Regelung der Pumpe?



## amselmeister (16. März 2015)

Hallo

Ich möchte gerne eine noch vorhandene Pumpe für ein Wasserspiel nutzen.
Nur leider ist die zu stark. Kann ich mittels Steckdosendimmer auch die Leistung einer Pumpe ,,dimmen,, oder geht sowas nicht ?


----------



## center (17. März 2015)

Bei manchen Pumpen steht das dies nicht geht, wie bei dieser:

http://www.kois.de/Aquaforte-Ecomax-HF-20000

Aber warum das bei dieser nicht geht, weiss ich auch nicht. Oder die meinen das dies an der Pumpe nur nicht geht.


----------



## amselmeister (17. März 2015)

Ich glaube das heißt das man es an der Pumpe selbst nicht kann.

so wie ich aber beim googlen gesehen habe wird das wohl nicht gehen, weil das muss ein spezieller Dimmer sein für so Motoren.
Ich glaube ich lass das lieber und bau einfach ein T Stück ein oder so , das weniger Wasser am wasserspiel ankommt.


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. März 2015)

So viel ich weiss muss der Motor dafür geeignet sein, die Frequenz zu ändern (A-synchron Motor meine ich). Dafür setzt man z.B. ein Potentiometer ein.
Der Motor (Pumpe) sollte explizit dazu geeignet sein, da man sonst schnell diesen schrotten kann. Meine Teichpumpe ist dafür freigegeben und hängt an einem Poti --> damit kann man schön regeln.
Schau mal bei deiner Pumpe nach bzw. frag den Hersteller. Die meisten können dies allerdings nicht.


----------



## RKurzhals (17. März 2015)

Hallo Amselmeister,
die meisten Pumpen lassen sich mit einfachen Dimmern ein wenig regeln. Sei nicht enttäuscht, wenn der sinnvolle Regelbereich sehr klein ist (bis bei einem Kleinverbraucher wie einem Teichpumpenmotor mit ±100W eine Phasenanschnittssteuerung "greift", ist der Drehregler fast am Ende). Es sind wirklich nur "bessere" Pumpen, wo das eher nicht geht (wie meine Oase Optimax).
Im Zweifelsfall ist eine no-name-Pumpe für 100€ und ein "Steckdosendimmer" für 30€ preiswerter, als z. B. eine Evo von Genesis, die ich eher nicht testen würde. Ein "Poti" heißt frickeln, und kostet extra Strom (und Du solltest auch ein bisschen rechnen können, was elektrische Verlustleistung und Wärmeableitung betrifft).
Bei allen elektrischen Spielereien - Steckdosendimmer gehören nicht in den Garten, sondern in überdachte, trockene Gebäude! Ich würde mich auf die IP-Klasse nicht zu sehr verlassen, und IP 44 wäre praktisch auch nicht "Freiland".


----------



## Jackson (18. März 2015)

Bei mir läuft eine Aquaking ECO mit 65 Watt mit einem Leistungsregler (Regelleistung 20 bis 3000 Watt) Dieser Regler ist einsetzbar für Pumpen, die mit Phasenanschnittsteuerung geregelt werden können. Selbstverständlich ist der Regler sowie die gesamte Elektroverteilung wassergeschützt eingehaust und hat einen Fi-Schutz.

Gruß,


----------



## amselmeister (30. März 2015)

Habe das nun mit einem T-Stück gelöst


----------



## Tuppertasse (14. Nov. 2018)

Hallo,
bevor ich ein neues Thema aufmache schubse ich dieses Thema noch einmal nach vorne.

Habe wohl mit so einem 08/15 Potentiometer mene Pumpe geschrottet. Habe jetzt auch wieder eine regelbare drin mit asynchronen Motor. Momentan läuft sie ohne Poti.
Nun möchte ich natrülich was vernünftiges haben --> am besten einen Poti für die Hutschiene. Kann mir da jemand einen Tip geben ? Es läuft momentan die Auqaforte O-20.000 Plus mit asynchronem Motor.


----------



## PeBo (14. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Tuppertasse,
wieso hast du denn nicht gleich die 
AquaForte VARIO O-Plus 20000 genommen? Da ist eine ganz vorzügliche Regelung bereits enthalten - mit zum Beispiel einer Taste für 10 Minuten Pause zum Filter reinigen. Außerdem startet die Regelung wieder mit der letzten Einstellung nach einem Stromausfall, sodass man auch eine IP-Steckdose oder eine Zeitschaltuhr davor schalten kann. Und das Display zeigt immer den aktuellen Stromverbrauch an, damit kann man auch prima sehen, ob die Pumpe gereinigt werden muss.
Schade, dass wäre sicherlich die bessere Wahl gewesen!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Tuppertasse (14. Nov. 2018)

Hallöchen,
jo die kenne ich die Pumpe und ich hatte mich bewusst dagegen entschieden, da die Pumpe im Teich ist und ich dann diese Einstelleinheit irgendwo draussen am Teich platzieren muss. Das wollte ich nicht da ich nicht immer rausrenne um was einzustellen oder an und auszuschalten.
Ich habe den Stromanschluss im Verteilerkasten dafür und kann von dort alles machen. Dort sind auch bereits Hutschienenaktoren drin die die Pumpe ein/aus-schalten - daher war die Idee nun noch einen "SMARTen" Hutschienen-Poti darein zu basteln 
Ich schau mal - Busch-Jäger hat da anscheinend welche.


----------



## lollo (15. Nov. 2018)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Es läuft momentan die Auqaforte O-20.000 Plus mit asynchronem Motor.


Moin,
diese ist laut Hersteller/Händler nicht regelbar.
[DLMURL="https://www.teichpoint.de/aquaforte-o-20000-plus-200-watt-19000-l-h.html"]Klick hier[/DLMURL]


----------

